# Needed: Rear wheel well picture



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have good shots of the wheel well's back half?
Any picture showing the seams on the well meeting surrounding structure.

Prefer a shot shooting towards the rear bumper.

I appreciate it!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MaL said:


> Anyone have good shots of the wheel well's back half?
> Any picture showing the seams on the well meeting surrounding structure.
> 
> Prefer a shot shooting towards the rear bumper.
> ...


what year?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

MaL said:


> Anyone have good shots of the wheel well's back half?
> Any picture showing the seams on the well meeting surrounding structure.
> 
> Prefer a shot shooting towards the rear bumper.
> ...


Not sure if this will help you or not, but here are a few from my 69. I needed to replace some spots that were rusted out.

This shot shows a small patch that was needed on the inner wheel house, at the bottom rear area.
http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/IMG_0763.jpg

The next two show another area on the outer wheel house that needed patching. This is the inner lip that goes inside the wheel opening lip on the quarter panel.
http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/IMG_0765.jpg
http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/IMG_0766.jpg

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

here is a 70 convert i am working on. i replaced the rear of the inner wheelhouse and all of the lip on the outer wheelhouse:


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Oops, sorry, I forgot to say the year.

For a '66

I'll check to see if the body guy can use the ones you guys provided. Thank you!


----------

